# BEST oil mister? prepara vs. misto



## machinus (Jul 25, 2009)

I have been shopping for an oil mister (for olive oil) and the reviews and comments don't really indicate a leading product...there are a lot of complaints about clogging. Does any mister solve this problem or are they all like that?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 25, 2009)

I bought a cheapo at Wal-Mart about 6-7 years ago.  It's the type you fill, then pump to pressurize, then spray.  It has NEVER clogged or had any other problems.  It's probably long gone but the point is Wal-Mart might be worth a try.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 26, 2009)

I had a Mr. Misto and found the solution to clogging.  Before you refill it with more oil, fill it with *hot* soapy water.  Pump it up and spray a couple times, then rinse and refill with with plain hot water.  Spray again, to get all the soap out of the mechanism.

Refill, pump it up and spray for a few seconds into the sink to clear the water out.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a misto. does fine by me


----------



## GB (Jul 26, 2009)

Mine is called Quick Mist from Williams Sonoma. I have had it for many years and it has never clogged, not even once.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 26, 2009)

I have 2 Mistos. One works well, one sends a stream, no matter what I try.
Saw the Quick Mist in Sonoma, like the look of those.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 26, 2009)

Everytime  I see this thread I read "Mister Oil," you know, Olive and Castor's dad...


----------

